# ET - Coming to DVD



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I just discovered this.

ET is coming to DVD on October 22


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

maybe they'll include harrison ford's cameo as the school principal...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Should be a good DVD since it will be the longer version with enhanced effects. See our discussion about the theatrical release here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1057


----------

